# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Nuevo concurso videos de magia!

## Coloclom

Me complace anunciaros, que proximamente lanzaremos un nuevo concurso de videos de magia.


Estamos trabajando en ello, y espero que llegue a ser del agrado de todos.

Pronto tendreis noticias.



Un saludo,
el equipo de moderación

----------


## marcoCRmagia

wuju!!!! concurso!!!! exelente! espero con ansias noticias

----------


## Iban

¡¡¡¡Chicos, atentos!!!!

----------


## artoillo

¿Podremos participar los novatos?
Haced un apartado para nosotros
Un saludo

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Por supuesto, podrán participar todos los usuarios en principio.

Saludos.

----------


## mayico

Claro que podeis participar pero... otro apartado?? para qué, aquí todos somos novatos así que... a currarselo chicossssssssssssss

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo vais a flipar con la edicción de este año jejeje

 yo recomedaría, y lo digo muy en serio, dos cosas:

 Una que participéis todo el mundo, por muy, muy, muy novato que seais, porque... bueno, aún no jejeje. 

 Dos, que empecéis desde ya mismo a curraros una rutinilla. Merece la pena que este año se vea que hay ganas.

 ¡¡Ánimo chico/as!!

----------


## Iban

Cierto, estamos echando leña al fuego, pero es que vamos a montar tal hoguera, que va a paliceder el sol.

Id poniendo a punto esa magia, que queremos verla..

----------


## miguelajo

A que me apunto?..je,jej,e
Lo mismo así pruebo alguna cosilla....no soy yo muy de la magia en video pero...quizá sacado de alguna actuación en público...
estaremos atentos...

----------


## mnlmato

bufff, si concursa miguelajo...paso... ;D

tengo algo pensado con monedas...la historia creo que está bien...lo malo es la técnica (todos sabemos que yo y las monedas no nos llevamos muy bien...)

bueno...aún así con ganas de ver los vuestros :D

----------


## Iban

Tendréis tiempo para prepararlo bien, así que podéis empezar a poneros las pilas.

Y, Miguel, estírate y prepáranos algo para nosotros. Si no te ves seguro, puedes hacer algún juego automático....  :Wink1:

----------


## Coloclom

> Y, Miguel, estírate y prepáranos algo para nosotros. Si no te ves seguro, puedes hacer algún juego automático....


Si participara con un automatico, también sería el más serio aspirante a ganar el concurso. Los que le hemos visto podemos dar fe de la armonia de sus manos...

Así todo, si de verdad tiene cojones de participar, sería algo muy grande y positivo para todos, ciertamente, nos estaría haciendo a todos un gran favor.

Aunque sinceramente Miguel, no te imagino concursando, hace un tiempo me comentaste que los concursos de videos no eran el mayor de tus agrados... Pero si te animas a participar este viaje, seguro que nos ayudas a todos, a fin de cuentas, el concurso no deja de ser un motivo de aprendizaje para los que estamos comenzando  :Smile1: 

Pd: Iban, ¿es legitimo que los moderadores editemos el mensaje de Miguel confirmando su participación, así como que no quiere la cosa?

----------


## SOFTVADER

Tambièn pueden participar los que van antes de la categoria de novatos?jajajaja,yo para empezar opinare sobre los videos de todo el mundo( es que criticar se nos da cojonudo a todos,en el buen sentido de la palabra),y si tengo tiempo,que espero sacarlo, pues intentare hacer algo.
Un saludo y al ataque compañeros.

----------


## Iban

> Pd: Iban, ¿es legitimo que los moderadores editemos el mensaje de Miguel confirmando su participación, así como que no quiere la cosa?


Como Coordinador, yo te diría que no. Como usuario, yo te aconsejaría amenazarle con torturas infinitas si no se presenta.

----------


## Ming

> Como Coordinador, yo te diría que no. Como usuario, yo te aconsejaría amenazarle con torturas infinitas si no se presenta.


Jajajaj  :Great: 

Soft, no me seas aburrido ¬¬
Tu vas a participar en el concurso, así que ya te puedes ir preparando algo ;-)

Que pedazo concurso nos espera  :Smile1:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

El anuncio está hecho, ahora cada cual que se ponga a currar, porque esto promete. Muchos lo estabais esperando, así que... a qué esperáis?  :Wink1:

----------


## rubiales

¿Y si me uno a Miguelajo y participo también?

----------


## Moss

> ¿Y si me uno a Miguelajo y participo también?


No tendréis nada que hacer contra la pedazo de rutina que voy a presentar. Vayan afilando sus armas Caballeros...

----------


## Iban

> ¿Y si me uno a Miguelajo y participo también?


¿Juntos? Pues entonces tendríais que repartir el primer premio entre dos.

----------


## Ming

> ¿Juntos? Pues entonces tendríais que repartir el primer premio entre dos.


¿El primer premio?
Dirás el segundo, que el primero se lo va a llevar Moss ^^

Dan miedo tantos buenos juntos pero... motiva mucho xD

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Very nice!!! 

Pues si se apuntan miguelajo y rubiales... PUES YO TAMBIEN HAGO ALGO!!  :Smile1: , . A lado de estos novatos somos todos...

abrazos

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo subo cualquier cosa si de verdad ellos participan. Cuando sus videos estén (que alguien me lo confirme) subo yo algo. No tengo nada que perder...

 Digo cuando ellos lo suban y no antes porque sé encarecidamente que si yo subo algo, uno que yo me sé se raja jie jie jie jie. Así no tiene excusa.

----------


## Tracer

ok, me apunto en la categoria de prenovatos....

----------


## Fran Gomez

Pedazo concursaco nos viene encima! 

Participar en el mismo concurso con tanto GRANDE es un lujazo... asique habrá que hacer algo. 

Para los indecisos.. ¡Animaos, que esto pinta que va a ser bestial!

----------


## t.barrie

Pues esto va animándose. Yo también tengo pensado presentar algo. Joer, y si esta gente se presenta, será un lujo estar al lado de ellos. Este concurso tiene muy buena pinta, hay tiempo para currarse alguna rutina y participar. Entre todos podemos hacer que quede un concurso muy guapo!!

----------


## mayico

Pues claro Miguelajo y Rubiales, os podéis presentar, así vemos como se deben hacer las cosas jejej, o por lo menos yo jeje

----------


## Ming

> Pues claro Miguelajo y Rubiales, os podéis presentar, así vemos como se deben hacer las cosas jejej, o por lo menos yo jeje


Y tu qué, Mayico; supongo que participarás, ¿no? ¬¬

PD. Si la respuesta es que no... Coloclom, tienes trabajo  :Wink1:

----------


## mayico

Ming... estoy ultimamente algo espeso en comprensión jeje, y no he entendido tu posdata...

----------


## Iban

Que Coloclom te parte las piernas.

Siempre desde el respeto y el cariño, conste.

----------


## 7deTrebol

Uf.. ami esque me da mucho "apuro" hacer magia para magos, y mas de esta forma... nose porque, pero me hace sentir muuucho peor. De todas formas, creo que preparare algo para colaborar e intentar hacer mas interesante el concurso jej

Salu3!

----------


## Magnano

Si MiguelAjo, Rubiales y Andrews participan, yo también.

PD: Con este mensaje no pretendo ponerme a la altura de ellos, solo que me apetece decir que he participado en un concurso con estos fieras.

----------


## t.barrie

> Si MiguelAjo, Rubiales y Andrews participan, yo también.
> 
> PD: Con este mensaje no pretendo ponerme a la altura de ellos, solo que me apetece decir que he participado en un concurso con estos fieras.


Y si no también :Wink2: 

Eidan y tú, los dos, ya os vale. A todos nos encantaría ver a Miguelajo y Rubiales en el concurso, pero si al final no se animan, (o tienen miedo o algo :001 302: ) el concurso sigue, y cuantos más participemos mejor. 

PD:Mayico, anímate tú también hombre!.

----------


## Magnano

Mmm... Tomás veré que puedo hacer.

----------


## mayico

Seré sincero, jejeje, solo por ver como Coloclom se pega un viaje a Melilla gastandose un dineral... diría que no jejejeje, pero bueno me presentaré aunque me muera de verguenza...

----------


## Ming

> pero bueno me presentaré aunque me muera de verguenza...


Eso es lo que quería leer  :Smile1: 

(no es un mensaje de spam... aunque lo pueda llegar a parecer, pero debía decirlo)

----------


## Coloclom

> Seré sincero, jejeje, solo por ver como Coloclom se pega un viaje a Melilla gastandose un dineral... diría que no jejejeje, pero bueno me presentaré aunque me muera de verguenza...


Me consta que a Coloclom le encantaría conocerte, aunque lo de gastarse tanta pasta no lo veo muy claro. Algo habrá a mitad de camino.

Y yo me estoy preparando una cosilla, que si la termino antes del concurso me presento. Pero dudo que llegue a tiempo (aunque cruzo los dedos porque me encantaría presentarlo en el concurso)

----------


## b12jose

Woop, uno está de fin de semana desconectado del foro ... y chan!!! Se monta todo esto :S:S

Pues yo también participaré (si termino de preparar la rutinilla que tengo en mente) aunque sea sólo para compartir cartel con todos estos GRANDES!!!! 

Saludos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo seguramente participe, sacando un poquito de tiempo me dará tiempo a grabar a finales de año,  :302:  :302: .

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno...yo sólo lo he escrito como un pensamiento en voz alta...
Me agrada ver la acogida pero sinceramente..nadie es más que nadie y aquí hay gente muy buena que le pega mucho al coco que es lo importante.
Mismamente podeis ver que el último gandor luego fué Premio páginas en el memorial y Subcampeon de España de cartomagia, o sea que...
Efectivamente sigo siendo contrario a la magia hecha para el objetivo de la cámara, por lo que si me planteo grabar algo será de lo que hago en público o de lo que se pueda llevar a un público real.
Creo que recientemente se han visto casos en que la diferencia entre las webcams ( véase youtube) y el público real son muy grandes.
La magia no está pensada para ser transmitida en video, al menos así lo siento yo, pero si que se pueden ver videos donde se transmita magia...me explico?.
Magia hecha..grabada en video ...SI, magia hecha para ser grabada en video...NO.
Pero como digo es sólo mi opinión.
donde están las bases? cuanto es la duración máxima?

Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Iban

Miguel,

A lo largo de la semana iremos publicando el cartel del Concurso, el vídeo promocional, y las normas.

Poquito a poco.  :Wink1:

----------


## marcoCRmagia

yo voy preparando mi rutina de cubiletes :D espero que me salga perfecta para el concurso!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

tengo una consulta desde ya... jejeje estoy practicando mi rutina  :O16: , pero me gustaría realizarla con una musica, en vez de una charla, no se si habian tomado esto en cuenta... entonces mi duda es ¿podré presentar mi video sin charla hablada? o tengo necesariamente que hablar e inventar una charla?  :07: 

como adjunto recuerdo que la comunicación no solo es de forma oral, sino tambien corporal, y aveces nos queda mejor expresarnos con música que con palabras...

espero que en las reglas permitan hacer una presentación con música... y también aclaro que la música sería ambiente y no editada luego...

de antemano gracias  :001 302:

----------


## t.barrie

> tengo una consulta desde ya... jejeje estoy practicando mi rutina , pero me gustaría realizarla con una musica, en vez de una charla, no se si habian tomado esto en cuenta... entonces mi duda es ¿podré presentar mi video sin charla hablada? o tengo necesariamente que hablar e inventar una charla? 
> 
> como adjunto recuerdo que la comunicación no solo es de forma oral, sino tambien corporal, y aveces nos queda mejor expresarnos con música que con palabras...
> 
> espero que en las reglas permitan hacer una presentación con música... y también aclaro que la música sería ambiente y no editada luego...
> 
> de antemano gracias





> A lo largo de la semana iremos publicando el cartel del Concurso, el vídeo promocional, y las normas.
> 
> Poquito a poco.


Jeje, veo que hay ganas ¿Verdad?
Queda tiempo,no me seas impaciente!!  :302:

----------


## mnlmato

Buff...T.Barrie, sólo de pensar en lo que queda...

Ya lo tengo grabado!!! jaja, estoy impaciente (y nervioso...) :D

----------


## SERX

Buffff !!! pero que nivelazo ...  Yo seguramente participe, por decir que he competido con estos grandes...

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Wow que bien!!.... yo no se si concursare porque soy muuuy novato pero bueno, aun tengo algo de tiempo, aver si se me ocurre algo y participo.... pff....

----------


## t.barrie

> Buff...T.Barrie, sólo de pensar en lo que queda...
> 
> Ya lo tengo grabado!!! jaja, estoy impaciente (y nervioso...) :D


Pues si aún queda bastante!!! Se ha anunciado con tiempo para que la gente vaya preparándose alguna rutinilla...

La verdad es que yo también tengo ganas de que empiece todo: El cartel, el video promocional,la normativa, las inscripciones, el jurado!!!, los videos, las votaciones...

Todo llegará! :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

Pues realmente hay muuuuchas ganas, estoy impaciente por ver que pasa y si los grandes del foro se animan a participar, que quiero poder decir que he competido con ellos :P

----------


## CleHle

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu esto tiene buena pinta... creo que yo también participaré... haber que se me ocurre!

----------


## Coloclom

> Pues realmente hay muuuuchas ganas, estoy impaciente por ver que pasa y si los grandes del foro se animan a participar, que quiero poder decir que he competido con ellos :P


Pienso igual, pero añado; aunque no se presentaran los grandes, fijaos el año pasado, se presentó E.S.Andrews y muchos compitieron con él, luego el chico nos sale ganador del páginas y segundo del nacional. Casi que eso motiva aún más, no?

----------


## mayico

Bufff yo no sé como la gente es capaz de presentarse a un concurso, yo no valgo para eso... jejeje, para mí mandar un video me supone perder un par de kg en estrés, pues enviarlo a un concurso unos cinco kg, esto significa que de perder ese peso, estaría a un kg de desaparecer de la tierra jejejeje.

----------


## Ming

> Bufff yo no sé como la gente es capaz de presentarse a un concurso, yo no valgo para eso... jejeje, para mí mandar un video me supone perder un par de kg en estrés, pues enviarlo a un concurso unos cinco kg, esto significa que de perder ese peso, estaría a un kg de desaparecer de la tierra jejejeje.


Jope  :117: 
Pues me iría muy bien presentarme, sí  :302: 

Vamos Mayico, no te busques excusas y... empieza a comer  :302:  (digo, practicar o lo que sea)

----------


## mayico

jejejee, si voy a enviarlo y creeme estoy comiendo para prevenir jejeje, sin coñas me pone de los nervios y... leyendo lo del nacional eso ya seria querer suicidarme jeje, yo me conformo con un par de actuaciones sencillitas y así de estar por casa...

----------


## Ming

> jejejee, si voy a enviarlo y creeme estoy comiendo para prevenir jejeje, sin coñas me pone de los nervios y... leyendo lo del nacional eso ya seria querer suicidarme jeje, yo me conformo con un par de actuaciones sencillitas y así de estar por casa...


Mayico... para qué engañarnos... sabes perfectamente que puede que este año no... y puede que el siguiente tampoco... pero vas a acabar en el nacional y vas a conseguir premos... uy... sí; y le cogerás gustillo a los concursos, ya verás ^^
 :Yes:

----------


## mayico

aaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajajaja, pero que dices, ufffff esto de los foros confunde mucho jejejeje, que no yo no valgo para concursos ni para premios, nunca he visto un nacional en directo, solo los pocos videos que suben al youtube, y con eso ya me es suficiente, Eduardo Galeano, la rutina de manipulación me parece algo increible, hay muchas rutinas pero esta me ha llenado, me transmite jeje, pues ese es el nivel que ayí hay.
Digo yo que para presentarse hay que crear e inventar cosas nuevas y creeme si te digo que en mi mente no hay mucho...

----------


## Ming

> aaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajajaja, pero que dices, ufffff esto de los foros confunde mucho jejejeje, que no yo no valgo para concursos ni para premios, nunca he visto un nacional en directo, solo los pocos videos que suben al youtube, y con eso ya me es suficiente, Eduardo Galeano, la rutina de manipulación me parece algo increíble, hay muchas rutinas pero esta me ha llenado, me transmite jeje, pues ese es el nivel que allí hay.
> Digo yo que para presentarse hay que crear e inventar cosas nuevas y créeme si te digo que en mi mente no hay mucho...


Cuando pueda la veo, gracias por la información sobre Galeano ^^
Sobre el nacional... todo llegará ;-)

Eso sí, de este concurso no te libras, cuando abran el hilo de inscripción te quiero el primero de la lista, eh  :Love:

----------


## mnlmato

No conocía a Galeano...es una pasada! increíble!

----------


## mayico

Participa en otro foro, este año parece que se ha llevado algo en mentalismo, o quizá me confunda... no sé que tal será como mentalista pero como manipulador para mí una pasada, tenía otro número que no ha presentado o por lo menos eso comentó en otro foro, puso un video de ese número y a mí me encantó, quizá cambiaría algo pero vamos, me flipó un rato.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡¡¡MIGUELAJO APÚNTATE, APÚNTATE, APÚNTATE PORFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!! (Un abrazo desde Toledo, amo ^^) xD

¡Dios poned ya las malditas normas, quiero apuntarmeeeeeeeeeeee, enseguida me pongo a empoyar para ver qué hago!

----------


## Coloclom

tened paciencia, pronto abriremos el hilo de incripción, y pondremos las normas!

De momento dejo un adelanto (para quien lo descifre).

Ohop tnesrs tu tl jnrsdp  :Wink1:

----------


## ign

[Grandfather mode ON] ¡Un concurso de vídeos! Recuerdo que yo participé con una rutina automática allá por 2007... ¡Qué tiempos aquellos! Tuve más ideas que apunté en alguna parte para nuevas ediciones, pero entre unas cosas y otras, al final no pudo ser... Habrá que dejarse de contar batallitas y apuntarse a ésta...
[Grandfather mode OFF]

Por cierto, ahora soy peor que antes, así que puede que sea mejor que deje la cámara tranquila.

----------


## Ming

> Por cierto, ahora soy peor que antes, así que puede que sea mejor que deje la cámara tranquila.


¬¬
Tú coge la cámara y no te busques excusas
Queremos ver parte de esas ideas antiguas y de las nuevas también, eh.
Mmm... puede que tengas que presentarte con más de una rutina  :302:

----------


## MrTrucado

> [Grandfather mode ON] ¡Un concurso de vídeos! Recuerdo que yo participé con una rutina automática allá por 2007... ¡Qué tiempos aquellos! Tuve más ideas que apunté en alguna parte para nuevas ediciones, pero entre unas cosas y otras, al final no pudo ser... Habrá que dejarse de contar batallitas y apuntarse a ésta...
> [Grandfather mode OFF]
> 
> Por cierto, ahora soy peor que antes, así que puede que sea mejor que deje la cámara tranquila.


No te preocupes seguro que no serás el peor, mi abuelo siempre me decía "siempre hay alguién que está peor que tu", y que razón tenía, yo de ti participaría, currate una rutinilla y adelante, yo si se me permite voy a participar, por que no hacerlo por vergüenza? La vergüenza para robar.
Yo pienso que cuantos más participemos mejor, más se puede aprender de los demás y disfrutar con ello.
Y lo mejor del concurso es que el efecto tu te lo preparas, te lo guisas y te lo comes. Es todo tuyo de principio a fin.Yo estoy deseando que empiece.

----------


## S. Alexander

Ainssss

----------


## Coloclom

Elemental querido Watson, gran trabajo. Pero ahora llega "cuando la matan a ella".



Taet sñp is ahdp anb*****pu dt T****s tu csr*****ha!


Y tienes al foro pendiente de tus avances. Eso sí, si lo revelas, guardate el código.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡¡Bieeeeen!! :D Gracias, ya me he enterado  :Smile1:  ¡Te quiero Coloclom!

----------


## Iban

¡Marcos!

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Felipe!... xD

----------


## Iban

Sergio, ya puedes estar calladito, y a lo tuyo, que es un secreto. :-)

Pero nada de escopetas, ¿eh?

----------


## S. Alexander

> Sergio, ya puedes estar calladito, y a lo tuyo, que es un secreto. :-)
> 
> Pero nada de escopetas, ¿eh?


Tranquilo, en vídeo soy más "fino" (tanto como un canelón comparado con un spaghetti)  :Wink1: 

Y tranquilo, que calladito voy a estar... I feel lucky! ¡Para algo me lo he currado! Jajajajaj

----------


## mayico

Amigo coloclom... vete a mear al parque, esto es imposible de descifrar, me has tenido toda la puñetera tarde para algo que no entiendo ni me lo expliquen. Un abrazo y no escribas más cosas de esas que me rayo...

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Ufff... estoy pensando en meterme al concurso aunque soy super novato pero no lo se!!! Estaria padre concursar ahorita que soy principiante, seria muy emocionante aunque llevo mes y medio apenas en la magia pero aun lo estoy pensando.......ustedes que opinan me meto o mejor ni le intento?

----------


## Iban

De cabeza y con carrerilla.

----------


## luis_bcn

wowwwwwww , acabo de ller este pedazo post!!!
miguel ajo  :Confused:  rubiales ?? e.s andrews ?? faltas tu vicente !!! y ya el cupo completo,jejejjee,espero que se apunten y sea un pedazo de concurso,pensar en cuando vosotros erais como nosotros " novatillos " os hubiera gustado que participara , carroll ,tamariz,amilkar , :Confused:  a que si ,pues ya sabeis ,a nosotros nos hace la misma ilusion!!
p.D: ya se que los nombres no son comparables ( me direis vosotros ) pero sois grandes conocidos en el mundo de la magia!!!
un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Tamariz no participa?  ¡¡BUEHH!!

----------


## Coloclom

Juan no participa Eidan, se echó para atrás porque le dije que el nivel sería muy alto. Una pena, porque me hubiera gustado ver sus progresos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Molaría que os leyera y subiera un video de infiltrado; nos dejaba a todos "asín" :Surprised:

----------


## Iban

Sí, no le íbamos a reconocer.

(Bueno, mejor me callo, porque después de lo del Encuentro de Logroño con Pulgas...).

----------


## rafa cama

A los que se dicen "es que soy muy novato":

En el último me presenté con un número que requería una destreza manual =< 0. Y no me fué mal.

Animarse, leñes.

----------


## MrTrucado

> Ufff... estoy pensando en meterme al concurso aunque soy super novato pero no lo se!!! Estaria padre concursar ahorita que soy principiante, seria muy emocionante aunque llevo mes y medio apenas en la magia pero aun lo estoy pensando.......ustedes que opinan me meto o mejor ni le intento?


Yo de ti Adrian ni me lo pensaba grababa una rutinilla y hacia adelante, aquí lo que cuenta son las ganas y la ilusión que nadie te lo puede arrebatar. Asi que animate. Un saludo

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Que tal!!Oigan, estaba pensando en meterme al facebook de Tamariz, en realidad no lo maneja el, el control de la pagina lo lleva su hija Ana, pero tal vez lo podriamos invitar a que cuelgue un pequeño juego no creen? no se... algo tal vez como para abrir el concurso, o si quieren para que participe, aunque creo que perderiamos todos jajaja. Que les parece? se lo podriamos hacer llegar la invitacion por medio de su hija Ana. Si les parece bien, pues opinen y  si todos dicen que si, lo mejor seria que algun moderador se lo haga llegar, no creo que un chaval como yo se lo sepa decir decentemente jaja. 

Bueno, espero sus opiniones. A y gracias MRTRUCADO, ya me anime, espero poder hacer una rutina desente y poder subirla, ya que no tengo nada al alcanze para subir videos. Pero hare el intento, espero y si poder, porque me muero de ganas!! :001 302:

----------


## Coloclom

Creeme Adrian que no es tan fácil. Para contactar con Ana tengo su número, que es menos frio que el facebook, pero sinceramente apostaría porque no conseguiríamos contar con Juan.

----------


## Tracer

Pues yo debo optar por desgrabar y retirar la presentacion... :(

----------


## Ming

> Pues yo debo optar por desgrabar y retirar la presentacion... :(


¿?
Retirar la presentación que tenías hasta ahora e inventarte otra, ¿no? ^^
Vamos, que tienes tiempo más que de sobra.

----------


## Tracer

Que va, que va ming... un moderador me esta abriendo los ojos a que esto no es lo mio...

----------


## mnlmato

Tranquilo Tracer, no eres el único... lo que tengo es la rutina, y con la presentación aún sigo con ella

----------


## Ming

Qué moderador és, que la mando a Dani...  :Mad1: 
Chiquillos no digais tonterías y poneros a pensar, practicar y seguir pensando. Vamos, vamos  :Love: 

¿Primero te montas la rutina y después la presentación?
... ok

----------


## MagDani

Yo aún no se que hacer, pero seguro que me presento con algo, para compartir cartel con los grandes, a ver si consigo que me graven alguna cosa decente en alguna actuación, y si no pues ya gravaré algo expresamente.

----------


## luis_bcn

ejjeje,yo tambien tengo el/los juegos !! pero la presentacion no,jejejjeje,es que como cada dia cambio algo ( pases y tal ) no se como presentarlo ,aparte de que yo y las presentaciones no somos muy amigos,xD
p.d: tracer  tu tranquilo  que ya veras como todo sale bien , yo si al final los tengo decentes me presentare aunque sea para participar, porque ganar ya se que no,jejejjejje

----------


## Magnano

¿Mande? ¿Quién se esta retirando? A ver caballeros, no estoy para medias tintas... ¡A concursar!

----------


## M.David

¡Cómo estamos Magiapotagia!
Estoy sin conectarme un tiempecillo y me encuentro con que un montón de cosas han cambiado, un concurso...
Me gusta, me gusta. :001 302:

----------

